# PMS and IBS.



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey everyone. I've posted a few times in the teens and children's issues. Basically,I've suffered with ibs since august 2012, and my periods are a bit hit and miss because I'm on the implant and the pill (the pill prevents me bleeding all the time because of the implant). My period started a couple of days ago, and its absolutely agonizing, I'm finding it a real struggle just to get up in the morning. I also suffered with an anal fissure due to my bowel movements because of the ibs. And now I'm bleeding from my bottom as well as the usual area. And my period just doesn't seem normal. My blood is a brown/black colour and I'm passing clots of this :/ please help. i don't know what to do.


----------



## Janina (Feb 26, 2013)

You poor thing! I would suggest checking in with your gynecologist and also if you have not, getting a referral to a gastroenterologist who specializes in ibs. Premenstrually, my ibs symptoms worsen, too. Some months are worse than others. Hopefully you will be feeling better soon. I am learning about the low FODMAPS diet to help with ibs,have you checked that out? Best wishes and nice hot cups of tea, hot water bottle! xo


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't even have a gynecologist  I'm only 17! And I've only just noticed during PMS my symptoms worsen. And thankyou for your reply it always means a lot when people take their time to respond to my posts:/. Do you reckon its worth asking my Dr to refer me to a gynecologist?:/ x


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well at the least let the Dr know how you are feeling and if you feel you might be better off with a GYN ask for a referral. Your problems seem a bit complicated so if it were me... I would want a referral.


----------



## Pepper H (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Laulau26! You're 17? Then it's time for you to find a good gynecologist. You're already on some form of birth control right? by the way, implant+pill, why? If you take the pill, why would you keep your implant? That's twice the normal birth control hormones intake for you, maybe not the same kind of hormones, did your doctor really think this through? Maybe you should ask him/her if it would be a good idea to have your implant removed since you're on the pill. I'm not sure such a massive dose of hormones is a good idea for your IBS.

What you describe doesn't seem normal. I hope you've already been to the doctor's! If you haven't, take your phone, get an appointment. Even if it eventually goes away at the end of your period, it might be the same thing next month all over again...

First, don't freak out, because it would make everything worse. Try as much as you can not to freak out. You're probably still in school, maybe there's a nurse there, if you don't want/can't go to the doctor's straight away?

Here are the two things I find quite worrying: one, two kinds of hormonal birth control at the same time, which coould be the reason why your period is so painful. Two, rectal bleeding. If you're certain it's not period blood, then you need to go to a medic. It might be your fissure or something similar, I don't know, all I know is that bleeding is not something you usually get with IBS (although you should keep in mind that I'm not a doctor.)

So when you're in such a situation, it is important that you get help from health professionals. Please! And find a good gynecologist. it's always useful to know where to go if something happens to you.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm on the pill and the implant because if I don't take the pill with my implant, i bleed all day, everyday. I've had it almost two years now. And taking the pill stops the constant bleeding. I don't think it'd be a good move having the implant removed, as I forget to take it sometimes, and obviously, I don't want to get pregnant. I'm not sure if the rectal bleeding is period blood or not, sometimes its bright red, sometimes its a darker red/Brown. The doctors have told me before its an anal fissure, but after the creams and pessaries, its still no good. At first I did still bleed out my back passage, but in small amounts. But I've noticed the past couple of days that its bleeding a lot heavier. I haven't phoned my doctors yet because I just feel like an inconvenience to them, as far as the ibs is concerned. And I'm not in school anymore, I'm at college. :')


----------



## Janina (Feb 26, 2013)

LauLau26 said:


> I don't even have a gynecologist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do think it is worth getting referred to a gynecologist. Ask around, find a female gynecologist who has a reputation for being super nice. Don't even worry about an exam, just see it as an opportunity to consult with a gynecologist, to check in.

Sometimes PMS can worsen, and then you can get back in balance. A good doctor can support you and make sure you are in the best of health. I know it is scary the first time, maybe you can bring a good friend or relative with you? Meantime, maybe you can use this opportunity for taking really good care of yourself: eating healthy, whole foods, exercising gently, getting enough rest, and making sure you have quiet times and relaxation, too. Sorry to sound like a big sister!







But all of these things can be connected to hormonal balance, so I am just hoping you can feel much, much better soon. Some months are better than others!


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, I shall ask my doctor when


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

When I see her this week thankyou for your advice and stuff! I do intend on becoming healthier and looking after myself more. As for the big sister thing. Don't worry about it, i have no big sister so it doesn't bother me . And yeah. I've only been having regular periods for 3 years so I don't fully know what's normal and what isn't :')


----------



## Janina (Feb 26, 2013)

LauLau26 said:


> When I see her this week thankyou for your advice and stuff! I do intend on becoming healthier and looking after myself more. As for the big sister thing. Don't worry about it, i have no big sister so it doesn't bother me
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Cool!


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey, i just thought I'd comment back on here to keep you updated. I've been to see a family planning nurse earlier this evening, and she said my problem cannot be fixed by seeing the family planning/sexual health nurses. She's told me I should go see a doctor to be referred on to a gynecologist. Thankyou for all your advice and help. I just find it so unusual that I may have a gynecologist at the age of 17.


----------



## rellybelly17 (Jun 10, 2011)

I started my period on monday and I seriously stayed in bed until 3pm if that makes you feel any better  lol IBS+period sucks!!


----------



## TaraWard (May 27, 2013)

Just got diagnosed with an ungeneralized ibs. I don't ever see the option for it so I guess that makes me special (rolls eyes...). Basically I never had the popping issues with it just severe distension and bloating. Well things are now evolving. (Awesome huh.) I've noticed that around my period thugs seem to intensify. Well now I'm starting to get severe diarrhea and stomach cramping that's so intense I don't even have the words to describe it. 2-3 days before my period starts I will wake up in the middle of the night an sit on the toilet with the worst cramping ever. I'd take child labor over this. Lasts up to half an hour. After my period actually starts then i get it in the morning when I wake up. This time lasting 10-15 mins or so but with the same degree of pain and cramping. It's like one of those really really bad tummy aches that nearly kill you till you've completed your BM. Then I'm just flat worn out afterwards. Since I'm on my first real heavy day in my flow I'm also dealing with severe menstral cramps on top of it. Does this happen to any of you? I'm still just so new to all this. Had a EGD & Colonoscopy done to diagnose me for the gastroenterologist. That also sucked....I just wanna be normal again, why has this happened over the last 6 months I just don't know. I need help so bad...that's all I do know.


----------



## Latoya J (Oct 3, 2013)

I WAS DIAGNOSED WITH CROHNS ABOUT 8 YRS AGO! ALOE VERA!! ALOE VERA!! IT HELPED ME A LOT I ORDERED ALOEELITE PILLS ONLINE AND THEY HELPED PLUS I DO THE JUICE!! I USUALLY HAVE PAINS THE WEEK BEFORE MY PERIOD SO I MONITOR THE CAFFEINE INTAKE AND YES ITS HARD CAUSE I START TO CRAVE CHOCOLATE LIKE CRAZY!!! THEN I MAKE SURE I TAKE MY FISH OIL PILLS (FROZEN) DAILY!! THIS REALLY HELPS!! WHEN MY PERIOD FINALLY HITS MY CRAMPS ARENT SO BAD!! I USE TO HAVE BALL UP ON THE FLOOR AND THROW UP CRAMPS!! I PRAY JESUS CONTINUES TO HEAL YOU ALL


----------



## Mandabear (Aug 28, 2013)

To start off with, I want to ask you several questions

Do you:

1. Feel cramping like it's diarrhea, but nothing comes out.

2. Have a family history of any bleeding disorders

3. Ever been diagnosed with anemia

4. Pass clots during your period that looks like bloody tissue or raw liver meat

5. Have IBS even when not on your period

I have had a gynocologist ever since I was 16, so don't be ashamed! And bleeding non stop is definitely not normal, I would suggest getting in to see an independant gynocologist (not associated with large woman clinics), but one that works out of a hospital. And nurses may work fine for some women, but you need to see a doctor.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I get horribly sick right before my period. About 7-10 days before it my ibs goes nuts. I have severe diarrhea, debilitating nausea and terrible cramps. I have a history of ovarian cysts that i think contribute to my problems. Ive had periods that are weird and lots of clotting before. Ive also had anal bleeding from internal hemoroids. Bleh. Id go consult and obgyn. Its easy to get referred and if you live in the states planned parenthood offers walk ins and appts for women without insurance or a gyno.


----------

